# Re - My 5 month old kitty



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This is my five month old kitty "ReRe" I call her Re for short...A lady at the office I caught her at had named her "ReRe" for retard.  She is the sweetest little cat. I renamed her Regal, so ReRe or Re for short. Cole is absolutely in love with her...Liam, not so much. I am considering moving out to my fathers lake property and building a condo. Then building a giant cat enclosure for my cats so they can be outside but not unsafe.




























I have two calico fosters too, but they are so skittish I don't want to put them through picture taking.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She is beautiful! Ha Ha love the name....Regal....Re Re...that's cute.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought maybe she was Re after magicre? haha

She's gorgeous, I'm a big fan of cats


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww Re is beautiful!
She looks so comfortable relaxing on the couch!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!
My Missy cat's mom was that color, but with short hair. She died last winter around Christmas, she was a barn cat. I'm really glad I took Missy from the barn, she's one of the best cat's I've ever had. I will shut up now!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Re is so awesome. I took her out on a harness today and she had a blast.  I really love her coloring...She's chomping down on some chicken hearts and a bit of back for dinner tonight.
She had emu liver and pork heart yesterday.


----------

